# New to coaties...new pup coming soon!



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Well, its official, I am getting a LH GSD pup very soon. Since I have never had a coatie before, what grooming tools do you guys recommend...shampoo/conditioner.....anything else that is really helpful or not neccessary? Brushing....daily vs. weekly? I am so excited! TIA


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I just wanted to sayyyyyy...


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

LOL thanks Patti! I really am super excited! She is going to be a handful according to Chris, but I am soooo looking forward to the challange.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

A fluffy, floofy whirlwind.. of warm, happy baby puppy kisses, wagging baby-butt, round paws pawing you, and bright eyes expectant and full of hope, mischief, fun, and LOVE. This is going to be a baby who will one day be a dog that you will DANCE with, her drives and your training will click. She will enjoy fulfillment with you, and you will be delighted as she fits right into your plans and your family.

I have no good "coatie" advice-- I am hoping CassidysMom, Jack, Camerafodder and others will join in! 

I am just so excited for you!!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I just use a wire dog brush, thats it. They are easy to maintain and you might be surprized how much less they shed. Mine blows his coat once a year and thats it. Congrats


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I use grooming combs on mine. Same results as Myoung. Coaties are WONDERFUL.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

any brands you find work better or feel better in your hands than others?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yay! Congrats on the new baby.







I'm interested to see what people say as I would really, really, REALLY LOVE a LH-GSD eventually.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

here i am








hmm, coatie? chris?  this must mean that you're getting the precious little Gianna







(she was my pic from the beginning, finding out she's a coat is a cherry on top)
honestly, there is not _that_ much of a difference in having a LC as oppose to a stock coat, as i have both and didnt need to make many additional purchases once i got Tilden.

i will say that in my experience, the furminator is no good on a coatie. it doesnt penetrate Tildens coat at all (just skips over it in an odd fashion) and cuts too many of his guard hairs - the only place i find it effective is right in the flank area. other grooming tools that i use is an undercoat rake, a boar bristle brush for finishing, and a grooming comb (my only LC specific purchase) for the little tangles in the feathered areas. for shampoo i don't use anything special, and although i've thought about using a conditioner - my cat spends alot of time grooming the dogs, so it is not recommended.

brushing can vary from every day to a couple times a week to once a month even (okay Debbie, i finally admit it) just depending on the amount of undercoat, the weather, shedding, and what activities he's into. i bathe with shampoo only twice a year, and rinse as needed after beach trips and what not.

i pay special attention to grooming and debris removal behind the ears, under his belly, the back of this legs, and his tail. i also make sure to check his nails more frequently because he has really fluffy feet and they can disguise the need for a nail trim.

last but not least, get ready for all the extra attention a coatie (especially a coatie puppy) will bring and a lifetime of explaining what breed of dog she is









enjoy the ride - its SO worth it!

sincerely,
a coatie convert!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i missed my edit time, but here is a previous post on ear fluff...


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks Cammerafodder







. Yup Gianna is coming to live in Texas. As far as explaining, I was prepared for that....in our small little town I have never, not once seen a sable...or a LH for that matter. So I am sure there will be lots of curious folks. Thanks for the suggestions. How about things you wish someone would have told you about LH before you got one...good, bad, and ugly? I know I will surely learn alot from owning her, and we will develope our own grooming styles, etc. Thanks about the toenails, I will plan to inspect her form head to tail to toes regularly. That way I can take care of any tangles, burrs, and/or toenails. How about drinking water....do they get more everywhere? I know some coated dogs (non GSD) track water everywhere b/c of the hair that dips in the bowl. And from what Chris has told me about this little spitfire...the coat will be the least of my challanges LOL. I can't wiat!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212 How about things you wish someone would have told you about LH before you got one...good, bad, and ugly?


thats the thing, i wish that someone told me there was no good, bad or ugly and i would have gotten one sooner









Tilden tracks water just because he's messy and nosey and always in a hurry... has absolutely nothing to do with his hair.

i think the most exciting thing will be watching her change by the minute... puppies change a lot... german shepherds change A LOT... longcoats change more... and sables change EVEN MORE... factor in the ears and you're gonna have a new puppy every week, lol. start bookmarking Loki, Mauser and Halo pics now!

if i can think of anything else, i'll make my way back to this post - one thing that i see mentioned often (but i don't have a problem with it) is snow packing into the feet of many long coats... so i know that some members trim the hair around, under and between their feet.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

No snow here, so that is no concern. I think I have seen real snow only once in all my life in South Texas







. Thanks again....no good bad or ugly...check! Metal comb... will get. Oh this next week is going to be torturous LOL...but I know she will be worth my wait!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I can't wait to see pictures of her.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kacie is a coat, and no different than Onyx to take care of. I do trim her feet feathers, use an undercoat rake and a bristle brush. Giannas coloring is just gorgeous, and I can't wait for you to meet her in person! Let the countdown begin!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

my cat spends alot of time grooming the dogs, so it is not recommended.

[/quote] 

I had to reread this, wow do yu have pictures! lol I would LOVE to see this!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

Congrats on your pup, Someday I would like to add a LH to my pack. Not for a while though, I have my hands full with my new pup!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations, she's adorable!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Thank you! About 2 more days till the "hairball" arrives!


----------

